# PINS 420 Solo Iron Man Tiger Report - Good Story



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

Click to jump into the Adventure...


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

dang you oz! one day i'm gona get down there and get me a tiger! good catch brother and another good report.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow, that was a great story.


----------



## Julsbfishin (Jul 2, 2008)

*WTG*

Outstanding!! Great story. :cheers:


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## TheExxonKid (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome report, even better catch!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats Eric, fantastic catch and release effort. Good job, you deserve it. Awesome detailed writing as usual too, really appreciated.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Awesome adventure. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Man thats awesome!


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

You da' man Oz!


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

Epic read Oz


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Great Story!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Great Read Oz*

great read and awsome photo's. So how many Tiger's under your Belt now? I still remember that 12 footer a couple years back...she was awsome as well.


----------

